# Using Aux input (Not Ipod) on Alpine CDA-9887



## Gustamino (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi everybody! 

I own a CDA-9887 HU and I must say, by the way that this is an awesome HU , probably one of the best out there in my opinion.

So, I bought the Aux input cable from Alpine, the KCE-236B and also a cheap 8 GB MP3 player from ebay just to be able to use that instead of burning cds everytime. The MP3 player works well but when I plug it with the aux cable, I can't get the music to play on my speakers, like the data isn't reaching the HU. 

I've put the HU in Aux mode but maybe there's something more I should do to make this work?

There are no instructions included with the cable and the CDA-9887 manual only talks about Ipods and there isn't anything on the other players (By the way, doesn't it bother anybody else that all the new car stereos out there are all full of gadgets for Ipods but offer so little support for the other players? Or maybe that's just Alpine...). On Alpine's web site, on the KCE-236B product page, they say I have to disable Fullspeed Ipod input and set to Fullspeed Aux+ input but these options don't seem to exist on the 9887 and I've plenty of experience with the options on it. 

Does anybody have any experience with this?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

From what I've seen in that manual and others about the "AUX on" option, it has to do with the AInet port to RCA plug converter (can't remember the part number but its listed in the manual in the section about turning that option on.

I don't think any Alpine unit in the US has the option to use that particular cable you are trying to use. I've only seen that cable in other countries Alpine sites never seen it listed in the US site.

If I am correct then just go ahead and get the cable that goes with the Ainet port, but if I was you I would just save a little more and get an older cheap iPod and use it with the Fullspeed cable, which will probably have better sound then an AUX to AInet cable with an mp3 player headphone out into it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Does the 9887 have an Ai net connector? An if it does could one not just use the AiNet aux in adaptor?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

chad said:


> Does the 9887 have an Ai net connector? An if it does could one not just use the AiNet aux in adaptor?


Yup, thats what the manual says to do for AUX in. But I think someone said something about it not sounding as good as the dedicated ipod input, dunno for sure though.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Yup, thats what the manual says to do for AUX in. But I think someone said something about it not sounding as good as the dedicated ipod input, dunno for sure though.


Because EVERYBODY knows that the word iPod sounds better  especially when it's _probably_ going thru the same electronics


----------



## Gustamino (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, actually there is an Ainet port on the 9887 and I plugged in the Aux adapter from Alpine, the KCE-236B, it's the same as the Ipod adapter (Ainet, fullspeed or whatever) but it has a 3.5mm jack at one end instead of the Apple connector. So everything is setup as it should be (as far as I know) but, I can't get any sound from the head unit on Aux mode... I have no idea what else to try.
Well, I might just do as you say t3sn4f2 and eventually buy an Ipod and the other adapter (Should be able to get it cheap from e-bay). But only the newer generation Ipods work with this HU I think (4th and above, but I'm not sure which generation they are at now) so I might not be able to get one for cheat.
However, I'd really like not to have to go Ipod and that's not only because I just spent around $70 to buy the mp3 player and the cable (most of that in shipping cost).
Money is not really what bothers me, It's more about standing against Apple's almost monopoly on mp3 players  
So please, anybody? If someone tried it on the 9886 or 9885, it should be about the same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ainet and full speed are 2 different ports, you need this in order to use the AUX input option on that headunit (according to the manual.)

"Setting the AUX Mode (V-Link)
You can input TV/video sound by connecting an optional Ai-NET/RCA
Interface cable (KCA-121B) or Versatile Link Terminal (KCA-410C) to
this component.
You can change the AUX name display when AUX IN is set to ON.
Press / /ENT when AUX IN is set to ON, and select AUX Name
by turning the Rotary encoder, then press / /ENT.
After that, turn the Rotary encoder to select the desired AUX name.
If the KCA-410C is connected, it is possible to select two AUX names.
• Via KCA-410C, up to 2 external devices with RCA output can be
connected. In this case, press SOURCE/ to select AUX mode and
then press BAND to select your desired device."

http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product_acc.php?model=KCA-121B


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with my 9887. I purchased an Ai-net to rca adapter so I could plug my satellite receiver into the 9887, but I get nothing. I even made sure the AUX function was in the "on" mode. I purchased another Ai-net adapter to see if the first one I bought was bad, but I haven't had a chance to install it yet.


----------



## Gustamino (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's the connector I use:

http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product_acc.php?model=KCE-236B

They don't talk about it in the 9887 manual.

If the RCA adapter doesn't work either, there's probably something that has to be done it the setup options but it's not simply activating the Aux. input and changing the name (That's just a display) because I've tried that.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Gustamino said:


> Here's the connector I use:
> 
> http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product_acc.php?model=KCE-236B
> 
> ...


Exactly, looks like they have no clue about how their products work, typical Alpine.


----------



## Gustamino (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a shame, they offer so many good products but can't take the time to make sure they work together and document them.
I might have to call their tech support but I hate doing that. Can you believe they don't even have an email address to join them? The only way to reach them is by phone... that sucks


----------



## Gustamino (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, I just got off the phone with Alpine's tech support and it seems that I wasn't the first one to inquire on this because he handed me the answer straight away. The KCE-236B is only compatible with 2008+ models which the 9887 is not, (even though they say it is on the web site...). Anyway, the HU needs to have the AUX+ option on it and the 9887 doesn't so I have to go with the RCA adapter it seems and then a converter to a headphone jack. According to Grampi in the previous post that doesn't seem to work so good either so it seems I'll have to get an Ipod... 
Next time, I'll call Alpine before buying any addon product I can't find any clear info on.

Thanks everybody!


----------

